# Big Snook Monday.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I live about 350 miles ATCF SE of Pensacola in Crystal River.
Our area is north of the accepted range for Snook but the Snook don't seem to know it.
Here are 2 bigguns-one over 20 and the other over 30#. Both released. I caught another over the slot on my baitcaster as well as several dinks.

This one on a Bomber Long A. About 35" long and 15# or so.


This one is a brute. About 41" Caught on one of my little flies


Another good Snook--~38-39". Same fly on 9wt Colton rod.


I caught several more in Crystal River on Thursday. My little boat is not up the big boat wakes so I have to be mighty careful. These are powerful fish. Sometimes their strikes are awesome.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great haul! I used to fish those waters on the withlacoochee river. Got some bigg'uns down there for sure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catches Ken! I caught some nice ones last month down around Tampa and the Keys but didn't have time to fish in your area. Got to see it a little though, beautiful place


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

aint climate change a bitch?..lol....nice fish on the fly!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The few Snook I have caught all were extremely tough fighting fish. Gotta do it again someday.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Capt Ken,

I had my best snook trip ever, catching an even dozen ( all released)while casting the long a magnum Bomber in chartreuse color. 
We were fishing the outgoing tide at Ft. Pierce Inlet at about 2:00 a.m..
We call them large mouth bass on angel dust. Boy can they fight.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice......before all these "popular" Florida tags came out....the snook 1 was the only wildlife 1 out there. I got it but after the 1st year, I felt like 1 of these guys w/ stickers on their truck that didn't even own what they advertised since I have never touched a snook!!!!


----------

